# My beautiful Welsh Collie!



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

5yo tri-coloured Welsh Collie, Myrddin. 
He's pretty smart, as collie's are, and incredibly soppy and.. somewhat of an oaf when he wants to be!








































I think that's enough photos.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

That is one absolutly gorgeous Collie, he looks pretty playful 

Well done on catching some really good photos, they look professional!?!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, what a gorgeous collie,,, beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Brilliant pictures


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

really great pics - lovely looking collie..... cant wait to see more pics.....

susie and the gang


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what a lovely looking dog so pretty


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

What a lovely looking collie and what excellent pictures


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> That is one absolutly gorgeous Collie, he looks pretty playful
> 
> Well done on catching some really good photos, they look professional!?!


He is, I think he still firmly beleives hes a little puppy. 
And thanks, I love photography.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

What a beautiful boy! And what fantastic pictures!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics of a lovely Collie


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Great pics, lovely dog looks as though there is never a dull moment with him around


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, hes a lovely looking collie, mine love the water too


----------



## Laurel-Amy (Apr 13, 2008)

Awww he's so beautiful =]
I love the photo's of him chewing the ball and the one of him in the river =]


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Am I gonna get in trouble for bumping a thread from 2007? 
Can't resist posting more photos of Myrddin!  He's our family dog, up in Cumbria. Don't get to see him as much as I'd like as I live in Cardiff, and I miss him SO much! He's absolutely one in a million. He's nearly 10 now, and still acts like he's about 2. He's so soppy, and pathetic. Spends half his life either running about like a mental, or flat on his back, tail wagging, grovelling and waiting for belly scratches. 




























(My sister took this one)









We terrorize him at every given chance 


















And his favourite thing; Bum in the air, tail wagging, waiting for bum scratches. Then he'll love it so much he flops around and over, in a big pathetic puddle of dog!









Sorry if that was too many


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Also, him as a puppy!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Great pics , he sure is one stunning looking boy

And you could NEVER post enough pics


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: 

Cumbria you say :blink: I'l keep an eye out for him, feel some dog napping comeing on :sneaky2:  :lol:


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

A lovely Collie


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

It feels weird thanking you for comments about him, but if he could, I know he'd be in a puddle by your feet, desperate for cuddles, wagging his tail and loving the lovely words.  He knows exactly when people are talking about him! (A simple 'aww' at anything at our house, gets Myrddin running in, tail wagging, trying to work out what he's done to deserve such attention!)

Anyway (can't beleive I forgot to post this) this is what I love about dogs. No questions, just a tiny look of 'Are you sure?' then they'll do it, tail wagging, as they know it's what you want, and that results in cuddles and treats! 
He's such a star. One in a million!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

He is absolutely beautiful:001_wub:

Love that last pic of him too


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Aww He's so lush! I want to cwtch him so bad!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: 

More pics!


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds very pathetic but I wish he could meet all of you! He absolutely loves everyone. 
We (well, he) lives in the styx, so he doesnt get to meet new people or doggies very often, but when he does, he's the soppiest thing in the world.
He's a very good guard dog, untill they step in through the gate - He'll puff himself up till he's like a giant fluffball and woof the biggest scariest barks at anyone who goes past the house, but as soon as they step through, he shrinks down, and half his body wags and he's all over them. Actually when he's THAT happy he sneezes constantly. When one of us comes home from wherever, and he hasn't seen us in a few months, he just wiggles like a madaman and sneezes and sneezes till we're inside, then he just melts all over us.  It' ridiculously sweet! (I could talk forever about him, hence the long post! Haha)

More pics you say? Myrddin's a pro at absolutely ridiculous faces. He has his own facebook, of course, and these are from his 'Stupid faces' album haha.













































His best Predator impression




































Haha I'm not sure if anyone has seen 'Keyboard Cat' but when Myrddin had to wear tshirts after his minor-op, our friend couldnt help but make this;









I cannot begin to explain how much Myrddin means to all of our family. Me and my daddy (who who is away at uni in Southampton) sat on facebook chat the other night, in tears, just talking about how much Myrddin is such a special dog, and how much waking up without him there everyday is like something is missing!! I'm teary writing this, he's that specia!


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

My old boy Vic - who sadly isnt with us anymore  - was a special character too!
Ive been tempted to write a book about his antics, its content to include
*hi-jacking the local bus, so he could go for a ride - which had to be diverted off its route because he was the only one on the bus at the final stop!!
*Plucking all the golf tee logs from the local golf course and lining them up outide the clubhouse (teeheee!! - the groundsman saw the funny side luckily!)
*jumping in a brand new Mercedes-Benz with cream interior after running round in the field... Eeek!
*getting on the Age Concern bus that collects my gran - all because he loved to go ridies and be with people!

Thats not even half of his old tricks!

He too was soppy at heart, obedient, cheeky, totally nuts and I miss him so so so much! He loved nothing better than having a nap with my dad and Nan!!


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

sashski said:


> My old boy Vic - who sadly isnt with us anymore  - was a special character too!
> Ive been tempted to write a book about his antics, its content to include
> *hi-jacking the local bus, so he could go for a ride - which had to be diverted off its route because he was the only one on the bus at the final stop!!
> *Plucking all the golf tee logs from the local golf course and lining them up outide the clubhouse (teeheee!! - the groundsman saw the funny side luckily!)
> ...


Had tears reading that! He sounded like an absolutely lovely dog! And your last sentence describes Myrddin completely! Minus the naps with people, Myrddin likes to lie flat out (like any collie it seems) by the door, or wall, anywhere cool!
Write that book and I will read it without a second thought!!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Myrddin is so so cute. I love his silly faces, I just want to hug him

He's sounds like my BC. Thinks he's a big tuffy and barks when the door goes but as soon as he meet the people he backs down and goes all soppy and wags his tail like mad too. I could look at pictures of him all day

@Sashski, Your dog also sounded wonderful, i love how cheeky he sounded!


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Myrddin's coat looks beautiful, love his markings too, very distinctive!

I would love to get another dog, but after Vic and all his antics and intelligence it would have to be another collie for sure!
Vic had lots of doggy friends, but 2 were right up the top of his list - Rossy and Meg. All 3 were inseperable, pined for each other like crazy when they were seperated. Vic and Ross were similar in age with only about 6-9 months difference - when Vic died at the age of 14 last September, 1 month later to the day Ross also passed away :sad: 

Sorry, i seem to be hi-jacking your thread!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

What an absolute gorgeous collie, I love mismarks and the slightly more unusual colourings you get and your lad is a stunner! Very jealous!


----------

